# Russian style loading and peaking routine



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Eastern Bloc training routines are generally well thought out, with sensible loading parameters, albeit incredible volume. Here is a routine which is a little more Westernised, using volume that most of us can handle.

The idea is, over the space of 10 weeks, to add 5% to your 1RM. This may not sound like a lot, as it will merely add 5kg to a 100kg bench in around 2 months. But repeat that over the course of a year, and that's an extra 25kg on your bench. Did you add more than 25kg to your bench last year? It is the accumulation of small increases that leads to the big increases for most of us.

The routine loads with volume over the course of the first 5 weeks. During this period, the intensity stays constant, at 80% of your 1RM (after warm-ups of course). Eastern Bloc training often has the concept of a "training weight", which stays static, while either the volume or frequency increases. Here we are using volume as the stimulus.

From week 6, we gradually back off the volume while using intensity as a stimulus, adding weight to the bar each week until we hit a new PR. The parameters look like this:

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

I would recommend picking one lift per session to use these parameters with (generally squat, bench and deadlift). I would suggest a legs/push/pull split with this. Assistance work is recommended, NOT to failure and in the 6-20 rep range; but the main thing is to hit the specified sets and reps with the weights on your main lift. If the assistance work is hampering your ability to recover, back off it, or drop it altogether. A sample day's routine for push day might look like this:

Bench - warm-ups, plus work sets using the above parameters

Dips - 2 sets of 8-10

Dumbbell overhead press - 2-3 sets of 10-12

Tri pushdown - 2 sets of 15-20 reps


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent read, Big.

I've never tried specific Russian training, but as you know, I pretty much follow the 'loading up' phase to reach maxes etc.

Great stuff, dude. I'll be sure to give it a go.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

You may find this book useful. For when you have a spare month to read it.

http://uploading.com/files/7GYOU80T/Zatsiorsky-Science_and_Practice.rar.html

Its basially the grandaddy of rusian lifting bibles.

Lou Simmons based a lot of the westside principles from this book although Zatrsirsky would probably call "[email protected]" lol


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Cheers for this info! Good post


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Aftershock said:


> You may find this book useful. For when you have a spare month to read it.
> 
> http://uploading.com/files/7GYOU80T/Zatsiorsky-Science_and_Practice.rar.html
> 
> ...


That link does not work anymore but luckily I wanted to read it and so I have another link for you guys.

Unfortunately it is missing a tiny amount of pages:



> Few pages are missing (203, 205-207 and 211 to be precise) but the rest is there.


So for anyone who also wishes for a copy - http://uploading.com/files/6e2af93b/Science.and.practice.pdf/


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

big said:


> Eastern Bloc training routines are generally well thought out, with sensible loading parameters, albeit incredible volume. Here is a routine which is a little more Westernised, using volume that most of us can handle.
> 
> The idea is, over the space of 10 weeks, to add 5% to your 1RM. This may not sound like a lot, as it will merely add 5kg to a 100kg bench in around 2 months. But repeat that over the course of a year, and that's an extra 25kg on your bench. Did you add more than 25kg to your bench last year? It is the accumulation of small increases that leads to the big increases for most of us.
> 
> ...


I'm a massive believer in this method of training, I think the body will adapt to just about anything over time. The Eastern block countries keep turning out champion after champion, would be interesting to go over and spend time with the Russians training. I would tend to favour the push/legs/pull split because I suffer a lot with tendonitis around my brachialis after heavy squats so I have to bench early in the week. I suppose you can adapt it to suit yourself, excellent post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheers for the link Salkev, and the origional post Big.

Im enjoying doing some russian-esq work at the moment and am looking at doing more of it.

6 doubles should be a walk in the park after doing Smolov


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

They used the same philosophy when it came to their sprinters too - which is precisely where Charlie Francies, Ben Johnson's coach, got it when some old dude defected. Worked for Benoid. 

I also used their oral drug protocols when I competed.


----------



## zago21 (Dec 12, 2006)

reaL HELPFUL


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Nice Article

What would be the rest time between sets?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Rekless said:


> Nice Article
> 
> What would be the rest time between sets?


It's up to you. I would suggest however long you need in order to complete the next set, but without leaving it so long that you "cool down".

So that could be 2 mins for some people, and 5 mins for others.

I'd try to keep it consistent across weeks, otherwise you're getting a false sense of progress just by resting longer each session. So pick a number between about 2-5 mins that you are happy with.

Warm-ups should be a fair bit shorter of course, and assistance work too.

Focus on getting the target reps and sets rather than blasting through the program IMO.


----------

